# Planning for PE Exam



## xps (May 21, 2011)

After passing the EIT exam last April 2011, I'm planning for the PE exam.

As far as I know, I need 4years of experience (?) before I can apply for PE Exam at NYS?

Also can you please advise what handbook and practice materials I can look at specifically for HVAC.

Thanks.


----------



## energydude (May 21, 2011)

xps said:


> After passing the EIT exam last April 2011, I'm planning for the PE exam.
> As far as I know, I need 4years of experience (?) before I can apply for PE Exam at NYS?
> 
> Also can you please advise what handbook and practice materials I can look at specifically for HVAC.
> ...




Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual (MERM) for PE by Lindeburg and all 4 ASHRAE handbooks.


----------



## xps (May 21, 2011)

energydude said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > After passing the EIT exam last April 2011, I'm planning for the PE exam.
> ...



when is the best time I should buy this book? a year before I'll schedule my PE exam? Not sure if there's new edition will come out since I might take my PE exam 4yrs from now.


----------



## wongdaisiu (May 21, 2011)

I would look through your old thermo books and your hvac book (if you had one), six minute solutions, and the practice problems from NCEES. Also a good set of refrigeration tables. MERM is alright, but the superheated region in my opinion did not have the resolution in the superheated region (much interpolating). My thermo book had a pretty decent table. But no matter what, get used to it.

For studying do problems (long, short, medium), preferably in IP units, but the most important thing is to get used to the different cycles, and all the assumptions that come with them (e.g. psychrometric processes). The exam will most likely only have only one or two steps of the more complicated processes (e.g. feedwater heaters etc.), but you don't know which step, so you might as well do it all and burn that stuff into your brain.

Good luck.



xps said:


> energydude said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...


----------



## mizzoueng (May 24, 2011)

You need 4 years post-grad experience prior to taking the PE. Those years have to be under a licensed PE as well.

Each state has different rules, but I think everywhere follows the above rule. So you can take the FE in April 2011, pass, and then sit for the Oct 2011 PE as long as you have the experience and have applied for the test in time.

as for what you will need, the MERM and ASHRAE books are a good start. Get practice tests and problems. The Lindeberg problems tend to be more complex than what you will see on the test. I have a copy of the 1998 Lindeberg problems and they are NOTHING like the test. I haven't even started working on them but at first glance they are different.


----------



## Jamo (May 26, 2011)

I took the April 2011 ME exam with HVAC depth. Books that I used to study and would recommend as references during the test:

MERM

MERM Practice Problems

Lindberg also has a Quick Reference book that I found very helpful.

HVAC Six Minute Solutions

All four ASHRAE books

NCEES Sample Exam, if you can find an older one that has all three afternoon sessions that's the best. They just changed it so each afternoon session is in a separate book. ($$)

I saved the NCEES sample exam for about 4 weeks before the test, but was definitely helpful in the test room. (Not all states allow books with solutions in the test)


----------



## MechMark (May 26, 2011)

Jamo said:


> I took the April 2011 ME exam with HVAC depth. Books that I used to study and would recommend as references during the test:
> MERM
> 
> MERM Practice Problems
> ...


Also, if you can get your hands on a copy of Marks' Standard Handbook for Mechanical Engineers, I found it surprisingly helpful on the exam.


----------



## James3AE (Jun 3, 2011)

I got by with the following:

Mechanical Engineer Reference Manual

The four ASHRAE handbooks

an old HVAC text book

and Cameron Hydraulic Data book

I would advise bringing a larger Psychrometric chart, the ones in the books are a little tough to work off. I ended up forgetting to bring that, and a scale.

The thing that probably would have helped me the most aside from the ASHRAE books, and the HVAC text would be if they allowed the use of non NCEES writing implements. A colored pencil would have done wonders while working through some of the afternoon problems with the Psych chart. Especially when I started to space out during the middle of the session. But alas... they do not allow it.


----------



## Clydeman (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't bring separate psych charts. You will not be allowed to write in them if you do (and they have to be bound).

The test had fold out charts (at the end). Many people that took the test did not know they were there. Anyway you can write in them so why bring in separate charts you cannot write on? They are very strict about writing on anything other than your test booklet.

I would strongly recommend getting a separate steam table. I bought an ASME compact edition. Also PPI makes a really nice "Engineering Units Conversions" book. I used it a great deal in studying as well as on the test. It is cross referenced in every possible way.

Get used to english units of power, work, force, pressure and so on. Forget working anything in metric. This is not like school. This test is all english.

http://www.amazon.com/Engineering-Unit-Con...8729&amp;sr=8-1


----------



## James3AE (Jun 3, 2011)

Clydeman said:


> Don't bring separate psych charts. You will not be allowed to write in them if you do (and they have to be bound).
> The test had fold out charts (at the end). Many people that took the test did not know they were there. Anyway you can write in them so why bring in separate charts you cannot write on? They are very strict about writing on anything other than your test booklet.
> 
> I would strongly recommend getting a separate steam table. I bought an ASME compact edition. Also PPI makes a really nice "Engineering Units Conversions" book. I used it a great deal in studying as well as on the test. It is cross referenced in every possible way.
> ...



I had no fold out charts in my exam booklet. A coworker of mine was permitted to use one of the laminated style charts often handed out by sales reps. I have a few from Munters, this is what I was planning on using but forgot. It can be marked and erased very easily with a pencil. The reproduction in the MERM was pretty bad, which is why I'm suggesting having another copy. There is one in the ASHRAE fundamentals book which is not quite as bad, and the HVAC text I had had a larger fold out one, but it was still inconvenient to work with on the very small tables we had in NJ.


----------



## Clydeman (Jun 3, 2011)

I didn't take HVAC, but on the AM section they had a fold out psych chart at the end of the booklet. Unfortunately I did not find it until near the end of the test. I had to try to use MERMs without writing on the chart.


----------



## audacious (Jun 5, 2011)

Those using MERM don't invest lot of time on maths sections. Start early and practice as many problems as you can, that's the only way you can pass.

I used PPI online course which was helpful not great but it helps you to stay on track.

Good luck all.


----------



## 1-3-2-4 (Jun 9, 2011)

I cannot speak for the HVAC depth as I have not taken it, but as far as my experience on the Mechanical - Machine Design...my 'plan' and some observations:

Planning:

-Bought MERM and accompanying practice manual

-Borrowed 2001 sample exam from a friend

-Used Casio FX-115MS I used 7 years ago for the FE.

-I originally wanted to take a review course to stay structured. As with most of us, I was concerned for the areas that I don't practice, or haven't seen since my undergraduate days. Long story short, my employer wouldn't pay for the course and I decided the $650 was better spent elsewhere. I also figured I could take the exam three times before breaking even. So no review course for me.

-I planned to start studying after New Year's for the April 2011 exam. I was hoping to do an hour or so a day and work through the book. In reality, I didn't crack the MERM until the last week in February. Frantic, I decided to prioritize my studies. Since I was taking the MD depth (my specialty), I figured I'd stack the deck in my favor. I focused on the MERM sections that mattered to me..started with statics, then materials, then machine design, vibes, etc. I personally hate Thermo, so I left that till last. Never actually did Thermo, power systems, math, ethics, etc. I 'prioritized' more than I wanted...

-I would read a chapter of the MERM, then do the accompanying problems in the sample book. I did all English units. I skipped some of the 1 hour problems that I felt were out of the question.

-Total study time...hard to say. If I had to guess, I'd estimate about 150 maximum over 9 weeks.

Test:

-Brought MERM, practice problem book, sample exam, Machinery Handbook, two design books, and a manufacturing book. I used all in some fashion, but I'm not sure which ones I'd recommend again...I'd have to think about it. Def MERM...

-I worked through the exam...no skimming per se, but I did skip problems if I felt they were skippable. Got to the end and started over...rinsed and repeated until I was out of time. Yes, I used EVERY minute.

-Forgot to bring Advil. I had a wicked headache in the afternoon that made me miserable.

Fortunately, I passed on my first attempt. With that in mind, I'm happy I didn't take the review course and I'm glad I didn't study more...it would have wasted my time and maybe clouded my mind with too much knowledge. Yes, it is possible to overthink this exam... Prepare as best as you can, but be prepared that very little of what you studied might show up (my case). There was a LOT more thermo/fluids on my exam, but previous exams have gone the other way. All about what you're comfortable with. All in all, I'm not sure my preparation did much for me. If I wanted to feel good during the exam, I'd change my approach the next time and prepare with more thermo/fluids/heat transfer problems...areas outside of my specialty. Apparently I handled them well...but I didn't feel terribly confident during parts of the exam.

My recommendations...figure out your priorities - both with the exam and your life during the next few months. Do what you can and RELAX! Best of luck!!


----------

